# The King George



## Mariposa (21 December 2018)

The highlight of christmas! 

Who do you fancy this year? I think it's wide open! My heart lies with Native River but I'd love Thistlecrack to do well, and also the fragile but fabulous Conegree. Can Might Bite regain his form? Will Politologue lead them a merry dance? And Bristol de Mai!  Almost forgot Waiting Patiently!  It's SO exciting! What an all star field!


----------



## TelH (21 December 2018)

Hopefully Might Bite. I've seen a lot of nonsense written about him on various racing pages on social media since his failure at Haydock. Personally, I don't think you can write a horse off after one bad run. I hope he is back to his best.


----------



## KautoStar1 (21 December 2018)

I'd be surprised if NR wins, the track will be too quick and sharp for him, IMO, as it will be for BdM.  Although it would be nice to see a gold cup winner regain some form.  They so rarely do.   Conegree would be a nice story. Politilogue wont stay the trip.  I think its very open and made for Might Bite and Waiting Patiently.


----------



## Velcrobum (21 December 2018)

Coneygree if he stays sound he is very very fragile but a really super boy having met him, he has the attitude to win if they have managed to get him fit without breaking.


----------



## Elf On A Shelf (21 December 2018)

Velcrobum said:



			Coneygree if he stays sound he is very very fragile but a really super boy having met him, he has the attitude to win if they have managed to get him fit without breaking.
		
Click to expand...

Thats The problem, keeping them sound whilst getting them fully fit. You never want to push them too hard, you never want to ask too much so if anything you undercook them slightly. If you value them.

I think my wee Pocket Rocket goes to Wetherby on boxing day! I haven't done Boxing Day racing in 4 or 5 years! I am currently sitting in Haydock canteen, I haven't been here since my own horse Gray Mountain ran here in November 2010!


----------



## Mariposa (21 December 2018)

Velcrobum said:



			Coneygree if he stays sound he is very very fragile but a really super boy having met him, he has the attitude to win if they have managed to get him fit without breaking.
		
Click to expand...

I hope Sean Bowen has the ride again, I thought he rode him beautifully at Cheltenham - really quiet, all hands and heels.


----------



## Trules (25 December 2018)

I cant wait! Afternoon in front of the tv. Might Bite for me. X


----------



## Snowfilly (26 December 2018)

Well, I was on Thistlecrack all the way around but that was a brilliant race to watch. What a lovely young horse Clan des Obeaux is.

Great days racing.


----------



## blodwyn1 (26 December 2018)

I was really rooting for thistle crack but the younger legs won!


----------



## lar (26 December 2018)

All the racing today has been brilliant.  Kauto Star chase, the Christmas Hurdle, even the Rowland Meyrick chase from Wetherby produced real shout at the Telly moments.  Really hoped Thistlecrack would do it but you could see Clan des Obeaux had the legs jumping the last.  (also good to see all the fallers up okay).

I love Might Bite but there have to be ?? over his future career now surely?


----------



## TelH (26 December 2018)

So... the wheels have well and truly fallen off Might Bite's wagon  BDM is a one trick pony  Waiting Patiently was very unlucky  Politologue should probably go Ryanair at Cheltenham (doesn't stay but would get his backside kicked by Altior in the CC), Thistlecrack is a warrior and deserves another big win  and Clan Des Obeaux is better than I gave him credit for 
I would still slightly favour Native River for the Gold Cup at this stage in the game but Clan Des Obeaux has to be a big player now.


----------



## Elf On A Shelf (26 December 2018)

It was good for Scotland in the big race at Wetherby today! Another good horse, who happens to be grey, flying the flag for Scottish trainers! 

My wee lad, Sky Khan, ran an absolute cracker to be a close 4th in his race at Wetherby! He is so genuine and tried his wee hardest every time he runs!


----------



## Clodagh (26 December 2018)

What an amazing afternoon. Nico de B looked gutted to have won the Christmas Hurdle! There goes his Chritmas bonus! Lovely to see two fabulous mares beat the boys. MB was so disappointing, but Clan des Obeaux was amazing.


----------



## lar (26 December 2018)

Just seen this on Twitter


----------



## Clodagh (26 December 2018)

lar said:



View attachment 28496

Just seen this on Twitter
		
Click to expand...

Oh! That's not good. Still, it can't explain Haydock. I do hope he can come back to his very best.


----------



## scotlass (26 December 2018)

EKW said:



			It was good for Scotland in the big race at Wetherby today! Another good horse, who happens to be grey, flying the flag for Scottish trainers!

My wee lad, Sky Khan, ran an absolute cracker to be a close 4th in his race at Wetherby! He is so genuine and tried his wee hardest every time he runs!
		
Click to expand...


The only winner I had today.  Lake View Lad was a deserving winner.

Your little Sky Khan is a tough and consistent little trier.   Might have been even closer save for the penultimate couple of fences, but a bit of pocket money is always a bonus.  Good to see Derek back riding too.

Couldn't really fault Clan des Obeaux.  A polished performance.  Might Bite was again a disappointment, although he's apparently bled.   Coneygree I worry about every time he runs.


----------



## Chiffy (26 December 2018)

Great afternoonâ€™s racing. Poor Nico hardly daring to smile when he won the Christmas hurdle!
So sad that Mite Bite failed. Fingers x for Altior tomorrow.


----------



## Trules (26 December 2018)

Love love love seeing the mares battling out the boys! Such tough mares.


----------



## katherinef (28 December 2018)

Clan des Obeaux was third in the Betfair. Was at Haydock that day. He's an impressive horse.  Got a bit overlooked as all focus on Native River/Might Bite/ showdown didn't happen. Bristol de Mai is talented but a bit of a Haydock specialist.  Good to see Thistlecrack go well at Kempton! Might Bite didn't enjoy Haydock and not himself at Kempton sadly. I thought Native River would find Kempton a bit sharp.


----------



## Mariposa (28 December 2018)

I was SO thrilled to see Thistlecrack run such a big race, I really hoped he would get there but alas, those younger legs! 

I thought Native River was impressive too...roll on March!


----------



## popsdosh (31 December 2018)

Personally I would not write off Mite Bite but if he was mine I would write this season off . His problems stem from last march and that hard race . Hes not prepared to put that effort in anymore it broke him!
Those who write off NHs ability to get him back though should remember what he achieved with another chaser they said should be retired Sprinter Sacre!


----------

